
Expand Your Concept of Success - mhb
http://www.stationarywaves.com/2018/12/expand-your-concept-of-success.html
======
reidjs
I felt the author’s definition of success in this article was ironically
narrow. His thesis is that your success is determined by how well you do
perform at your particular job. He also seemed to have some misplaced angst
towards management and salesmen. I do not believe success should be tied to
your work, but rather to your relationships and contributions to humanity as a
whole.

~~~
RPLong
I actually intended to write a blog post about having a more expansive concept
of success than just career success; but I found that I had so much to say
about career success specifically, that I didn't bother to write anything
about other aspects of success. I certainly agree with you that success is
more than just what happens at work! There are relationships, creative
projects, community involvement, and so on.

I don't have misplaced angst against managers or salespeople, and I respect
people who are good at those things. I simply wanted to call attention to
other kinds of success.

